# "The Builders" a talk this Wednesday



## Brendan Burgess (25 May 2009)

From Friday's Irish Times: 

An evening with Irish Times journalists, Frank Mc Donald and Kathy Sheridan, Irish Times journalists and autohors of _The BUilders, the story of Ireland's Property Developers. 

_County Hall Dun Laoire
Wednesday 27th May, 7.30 pm
Admission €5

Tickets from any DLR library or 278 1788


----------



## onq (25 May 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up Brendan

If only the pair of them gave any clue that they actually understood the difference between the terms "builder" and "property developer", I would be consoled that they might have a handle on the subject.

I think poor Frank has been Mr. Angry since his dream of Urban Living, realised at first in Temple Bar, was soured by the constant late night noise pollution and the morning bouquet offered by the streets around his apartment.

<chuckle>


----------

